# Copied Web site layout



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I found a web site layout that I really like. Can I copy the general layout and design my site using this layout/template. Of course the content would all be mine but the placement of nav bars and page layout would be copied. There's no copyright tag on the site.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Even without a copyright tag on the site, it is an implied copyright. To me it is no different than finding a t-shirt design you like and copying it with a new syaing.

It is still their intellectual property.

Just my 2 cents, but I wouldn't do it. Have you looked at all of the free website template sites out there? If it is listed there then I would as long as I give the credit as required by the freeware license.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

lauerja said:


> Even without a copyright tag on the site, it is an implied copyright. To me it is no different than finding a t-shirt design you like and copying it with a new syaing.
> 
> It is still their intellectual property.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but I wouldn't do it. Have you looked at all of the free website template sites out there? If it is listed there then I would as long as I give the credit as required by the freeware license.


 
 But I really like this one.

I will check some out. I didn't like the templates that came with the software so I thought I'd browse the internet.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

lauerja said:


> Even without a copyright tag on the site, it is an implied copyright. To me it is no different than finding a t-shirt design you like and copying it with a new syaing.
> 
> It is still their intellectual property.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, but I wouldn't do it. Have you looked at all of the free website template sites out there? If it is listed there then I would as long as I give the credit as required by the freeware license.


The colors, backgrounds, nav bars ect. are all different. Only placement of the boxes would be the same.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

As long as the graphics, colors and everythign else is different, maybe. 

When you say software, what software are you using? You may run into issues trying to import an existing site into design software then change everything up, unless you know the code to manually change things.

Being a web developer, I have seen things that sound easy on the software, become absolute nightmares later.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gmille39 said:


> But I really like this one.
> 
> I will check some out. I didn't like the templates that came with the software so I thought I'd browse the internet.


I don't think "but I really like this one" would hold up in court 

I'd stay away from copying other people's designs and just changing the info inside. 

People have a way of finding out and making things very nasty for your company.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

lauerja said:


> As long as the graphics, colors and everythign else is different, maybe.
> 
> When you say software, what software are you using? You may run into issues trying to import an existing site into design software then change everything up, unless you know the code to manually change things.
> 
> Being a web developer, I have seen things that sound easy on the software, become absolute nightmares later.


I'm not importing anything. I just saw the site and I'm modeling mine after that one. Like I said. only placement of items is the same. Backgrounds and most everything else is different. I didn't import their site into Frontpage and make it into a template.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

To clarify:

Using another site's layout as a "guideline" may be OK. General location of navigational elements, logo placement, etc.

But your thread title specifically said "copied", which would NOT be OK. 

To me, "copying" implies just taking out their logo and putting in your logo. Copying it exactly.

For example, I think bustedtees came up with the general t-shirt layout of a bunch of thumbnail squares on the main page, but now you see dozens of t-shirt websites with the same way of navigating because it makes so much sense. 

Each has their own unique look (usually), but the closely grouped thumbnails of each t-shirt design definitely started somewhere and got used quite a bit.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

When it's all said and done, if you compare your finished site to their site and the only thing in common are some boxes on a page, then I am sure you will be fine.

Heck, I haven't seen a site yet that is so unique you can't find others that look just like it. So either this is some site, or it's really no big deal.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You can't protect a page layout, legally or ethically.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> To clarify:
> 
> Using another site's layout as a "guideline" may be OK. General location of navigational elements, logo placement, etc.
> 
> ...


I should have clarified, but I was running out the door to catch the train home. More like modeling my site after the one I like.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gmille39 said:


> I should have clarified, but I was running out the door to catch the train home. More like modeling my site after the one I like.


We have all done that!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I believe it will be okay as long as you aren't actually "copying" another site. If you did mean just the location of nav/ bars, and general layout, go ahead. Just be cautious that you don't get carried away and get it too similar to the original site!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> I found a web site layout that I really like. Can I copy the general layout and design my site using this layout/template. Of course the content would all be mine but the placement of nav bars and page layout would be copied. There's no copyright tag on the site.


That's the way I learned HTML and Dreamweaver, I copied pages that I liked, and played around with them.
The key phrase is, "played around" with them, I didn't use them, I just saw how they did it, and I have read that many do that too.
I still go to a site that I really like, it can have stuff on it that I admire, and I 'save it', I don't use it, it's more like bookmarking it.
When I get time, I go back and look at it and just look it over, and click on stuff that I am curious about, and wonder how they did it.
Playing around in it is way easier for me than to read about it, or even watch videos about, and for me, Dreamweaver opened up a new world just like Photoshop did for me years ago.

If you don't outright use anything that you 'borrowed', then like what was said, it's not unethical, you only use what you learned from an experience.

Randy


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

If you use something like OScommerce alot of those sites all have the basic same layout, and there are loads of websites with virtually the same page layout, just different graphics.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

It's just an inspiration, and something to start with, no problem with that. Seth Godin wrote something about that here: Seth's Blog: How to create a good enough website


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I found some free templates on the internet and downloaded them. They imported easily into my software so there is one that I really like and I'm working on. I am going to work on both designs and see what I like best. I'll let everyone know when I'm done so you can Kick It or Pick it.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Great article Byron, thanks for the link.


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

Byron, Personally i think Seth Godin is fantastic.
He did a great piece on Free shipping on websites & how good it is to have becasue the customer feels they are getting something for free (just add postage price to item)


----------



## uberchupacabre (Jun 5, 2007)

Most of design is borrowed from somewhere. If it isn't I should probably burn all my design books and magazines and stop looking at other peoples designs because inspiration isn't allowed. Use your best judgment. Nobody is going to sue you or even notice that you use the same grid system of someone else. 

And don't copy someone else's html! is it that hard to make a couple tables and put in your own art. If your not a designer you really need to get someone to design your site. It's amazing how little value some businesses give to good design.


----------



## sherlockhomer (Jul 20, 2007)

I was going to start a new thread, but this one addresses my concern. I am in the same boat. I am more or less computer illiterate. I like this layout (cafepress) culturallycool.com but the layout templates at Homestead don't have anything similar. My site is in my sig line. Do you mean I can google free page layout and import one that I like?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sherlockhomer said:


> I was going to start a new thread, but this one addresses my concern. I am in the same boat. I am more or less computer illiterate. I like this layout (cafepress) culturallycool.com  but the layout templates at Homestead don't have anything similar. My site is in my sig line. Do you mean I can google free page layout and import one that I like?


Depends on the usage conditions for the templates you find.

Not all of them are free for importing into your site, but some are. You just have to look around and read the copyright/licensing info.


----------



## uberchupacabre (Jun 5, 2007)

Have you checked out Big Cartel » Bringing the Art to the Cart
Simple store designs and are free for up to four shirts.


----------

